# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua 2 cây Vitme bi phi 12-15. dài 5 tấc và 4 tấc. bác nào có để lại e với.

## vanlam1102

như tiêu đề, e đang tính làm máy cnc nhỏ nhỏ.
còn thiếu 2 câu vitme 5 tấc và 4 tấc. phi 12 hoặc 15.
bác nào có hú e với.
cám ơn các bác nhiều. e ở Đồng Nai.
Lâm 01665441661

----------

